# Snailbeach Lead Mine, Shropshire



## jhluxton (May 30, 2020)

During May I have had a good mooch around Snailbeach Lead Mine in Shropshire. There is a lot to see and one can download a trail leaflet on the web. 

In normal times the restored buildings are open and underground tours are available on selected dates - but at present they are suspended. 

It is well worth a visit:

https://www.jhluxton.com/Industrial-Archaeology/Mines-of-Shropshire/Snailbeach-Lead-Mines/








Perkins Level




Niagara Screens




Upper works




Original 1790s pumping engine house and the restored Blacksmith's Shop




Cornish Engine House


----------

